# Barbecue Chuch



## Hamalas (Feb 28, 2009)

I just saw this over at George Grant's blog and thought y'all might get a kick out of it:


----------



## Theognome (Feb 28, 2009)

Is there a link or photo of some sort available?

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 28, 2009)

I had a picture posted. I don't know where it went!  Let me try this again:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_xk3StIBNaHQ/SaiergRk1SI/AAAAAAAAAk4/JXNxZ14Qq2A/s1600-h/P1010286.JPG


----------



## Theognome (Feb 28, 2009)

Ah, much better.

And I'm offended that the graveyard in the background suggests very bad barbeque. Too much cholesterol or something? Arsenic sauce? Any why does the spellchecker on this board consider barbeque to be misspelled? That's pure Yankeeism!

Theognome


----------



## Skyler (Feb 28, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Ah, much better.
> 
> And I'm offended that the graveyard in the background suggests very bad barbeque. Too much cholesterol or something? Arsenic sauce? Any why does the spellchecker on this board consider barbeque to be misspelled? That's pure Yankeeism!
> 
> Theognome



Because barbeque _is_ misspelled. It should be barbecue.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 28, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, much better.
> ...



Pbltz. I spell it the way God meant it to be spelled. So there.

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 28, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, much better.
> ...



Said the man from *Ohio*.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 28, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



Ohioans invented barbecue. You southerners invented grits.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 28, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> > Skyler said:
> ...



Don't make me wade into this . . .

Can we all just be happy that it didn't say 'BBQ'? That would be heretical. The rest is just bad porkology.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Rangerus (Feb 28, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Hamalas said:
> ...



and predestined porkology at that!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 28, 2009)

That is a church with the right things in focus


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 28, 2009)

Yup! A PCUSA church on Barbecue Road.


----------

